# Beginners Road Bike...



## LibraRider (6 Feb 2020)

I have a big ride coming up in June. 
Birmingham Velo!

If you have already seen my previous posts on here then you will know that I am indeed a beginner to cycling - but I do not intend to remain a beginner. 

I currently ride a hybrid carerra vengence - and whilst I love it - I do need to get something a little better suited to long rides. 

For my first road bike, I didn’t want to break the bank. 

I’m after something reliable, sturdy and easy for me to maintain. I’ve been advised on tribans and giant bikes by other posters, but am open to any other advice or recommendations. 

If any one has anything they think would be suitable, and are willing to part with, I’d be happy to take it off your hands for the right price


----------



## 13 rider (6 Feb 2020)

@biggs682 is a selling of 2nd hand bike based in Wellingborough I think . Now I've tagged him he will get a notification and hopefully will be along soon


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2020)

@LibraRider i have this https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dolan-preffisio-56cm-ideal-winter-or-commuter-bike.257231/ amongst others 

Thanks @13 rider


----------



## LibraRider (6 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @LibraRider i have this https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dolan-preffisio-56cm-ideal-winter-or-commuter-bike.257231/ amongst others
> 
> Thanks @13 rider



It’s a lovely bike. 

Just a little outside of my budget unfortunately 

I really wanted to spend around the £150 mark 

Thank you though


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2020)

LibraRider said:


> It’s a lovely bike.
> 
> Just a little outside of my budget unfortunately
> 
> ...



Ok how tall are you ?
Just in case any of the others in my collection are suitable


----------



## LibraRider (6 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Ok how tall are you ?
> Just in case any of the others in my collection are suitable



I’m 5ft 8


----------



## Rimmer (6 Feb 2020)

I'm new here but I'm thinking about selling a Carrera for around that price - perhaps that's a bit vague - I will get more details once I've gone out to the garage to find out the exact model.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2020)

LibraRider said:


> I’m 5ft 8



Shame this one https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tec-road-bike-dedaccai-tubing-58cm.249851/ is too big for you 

I have a couple of older steel road bike's but they are all 56+ frame size


----------



## Rimmer (6 Feb 2020)

It's a Carrera Gryphon - 56 cm 6061 alu frame - Shimano Tiagra gears - A Class ALX 320 rims - in blue (primarily)


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Feb 2020)

I’ve got an absolutely brilliant bike I want rid of, but it’s a 57cm frame, that would be too big.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Feb 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’ve got an absolutely brilliant bike I want rid of, but it’s a 57cm frame, that would be too big.



What is it and how much? I'm after a second road bike I can use for commuting, keep my other for when the eyes are dry(er!). That size would be about right for me...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2020)

@Tribansman i have this one https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tec-road-bike-dedaccai-tubing-58cm.249851/ any good ?


----------

